# Possible buy Appaloosa Colt



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Not a bad looking fellow. he is young so he should level out and develope muscle over time.
He has a nice shoulder. Neck appears overlong at this stage and he's bum high right now.
Front legs look good
If he were standing square, i don't think there would be anything majorly off about his back legs either.
I like his bum too


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with Lilruffian. I like him!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

He's a pretty color!


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is his pedigree: Prancin In Cream Appaloosa


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Or how about this colt? He has pretty blue eyes too!


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is his pedigree: Bbablueyedwillie Appaloosa


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

I'm no expert, but I like the second colt's build better.
He's also SUPER FREAKIN ADORABLE. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Any other opinions on the second colt?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tia And Pretty (Jun 15, 2012)

Since they are both young it's hard to tell...

The first one has a longer neck but he should grow into it. I don't see anything wrong with his conformation other than he is young... So it's harder to judge, that's not including the fact he isn't square in any of the pictures to get a good judgement on him.

The second one is ADORABLE! And for his age he looks really good. I don't see anything wrong with his legs other than that young bowed knee (Which is only from his age he should grow out of it.)


I am not an expert but I am being trained for Halter Judging So I hope I helped some


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

The second one is cuter than ****! The first one just looks...IDK, kind of listless. It's probably just me but the second one looks much happier.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

I am going to be putting a deposit on the second one!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

And I have sent the deposit on the second colt this morning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Good choice. The older horse is a bit conformationally challenged. The little colt is much more promising, and is certainly far better bred...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Unless one is looking for a ranch horse, my preference is for the first because of his neck. I think his confo would make him a good all around horse whether it's english or western or both.


----------



## clippity clop (May 1, 2012)

I like the second one better too. Nice pedigree. Good choice!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

No opinions on the second foal.. too young to say what he will look like. if the leopard app behind him is his Mom, she is butt high and he probably will be as well when he is mature. 

The first horse is butt high as well. Look at the parents and see if they are butt high as adults. If not, he MAY level out. His back is a bit long and he has a weakish coupling. Other than that he looks good. Good bone.


----------



## clippity clop (May 1, 2012)

The second one is young but bone structure is bone structure. I see a nicely put together foal but I am no expert in anything other than what I like. 

I like his shoulder angle, the way his neck ties in (though it looks high in one pic and nice in another - and I like his butt ;o).. He doesn't look butt high in the side view (though most foals do have a butt high stage) I can't tell if his dam is butt high for sure due to the uneven ground she is standing on (and these pics are far from ideal for conformational critiques) however she does look slightly sickle hocked. In one pic he looks slightly over at the knee but not in the other pics. In either case it is only slight and likely will correct within a very short time of growing. I don't see anything major at all that would be a deal breaker for me at least. I think he has a nice head too and the color is a bonus. 

I like the first colt too but he isn't as flashy and I'd like to see better pictures of his neck. It is possible the second colt will roan too. Time will tell. 

I still think you made a good choice


----------

